# Tire clearance on a Domane



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

Has anybody tried to fit a 650b on a domane? I have a steel bike that I run fat 650b wheels on and fast 700c. It's a pretty good way to get one bike to do it all. It seems like the domane is the road bike I want, but don't know if it'll fit 650b. 
Has anybody tried this or could measure their domane? The widest part of a 650b is at 32 cm from the axle or about 12.6"

Thank you in advance!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

It’s about 48mm on my 2017 SL6.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Ironic timing for this post.

I saw someone post this question on the @TrekBikes twitter page today. They suggest 38mm max on the 2020 Domane, and not surprisingly, 650b is 'not recommended'.

https://twitter.com/TrekBikes/status/1271557238029762563

The reason I say 'not surprisingly' is because some 700c bikes, especially in the large frame sizes, just don't take well to 650b wheels. It can do strangish things to the front end handling, and perhaps lead to pedal strikes if you have long'ish cranks.


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks, looks like it wasn't meant to be. Maybe I'll have to keep my libre and make it more road worthy.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I went through a similar search back in 2015/2016. I ended up with a Norco Search XR. It's a really good platform that would do well on road with road wheels, and on gravel with a gravel wheelset.

I believe they come stock with 650b in all frame sizes, at least they did in 2017. 

I ride mine mostly with 700c wheels and 38mm Rene Herse tires. That covers about 99% of what I need. 

I did buy a set of Boyd Jocasse 650b wheels for it, and put 47mm WTB ByWays set up tubeless, but I guess I just don't have enough hard core gravel around (or I just don't ride on it), as I can never be fussed to swap them out.

At this point the sealant is probably dried up in them and will need to be cleaned out before they can be used again. They'll probably go on flea bay once I clean them up.

Edit: Just looked at Norco.com. IT looks like the current model year is spec'd with 650b for the 45.5cm and 48cm, and 700c for 53cm and up. 

I'm kinda surprised they have so many models in stock. They are usually pretty hard to get. They even have the steel version, which has been called a Unicorn Bike by some people. It's awesome, and comes with great kit. They rarely have them in in stock. 

If I was in the market for a steel all-rounder, I'd be all over this thing. My son in law has one, and he absolutely loves it.

https://www.norco.com/bikes/2020/road/gravel/search-xr-steel/search-xr-s1/


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll have to check it out. Besides my steel bike I have a kona libre, which is an amazing gravel bike, but on the road you can tell it's a gravel bike, so looking for more of an all arounder, and I'm convinced that 650x42 or 650x47 are better for me than 700x42. They handle better and accelerate better.


----------



## Emilio700 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have 2020 Domane with 700x40. The fork is flat surface inside so 54mm clearance between legs regardless. Chainstays have distinct dimples for 700c, same 54mm. So I suspect the 650b chainstay clearance would be much less than 54mm. Probably wouldn't fit.

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/gravel-bikes/2020-domane-gravel-build-371103.html


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

wvucyclist said:


> I'll have to check it out. Besides my steel bike I have a kona libre, which is an amazing gravel bike, but on the road you can tell it's a gravel bike, so looking for more of an all arounder, and I'm convinced that 650x42 or 650x47 are better for me than 700x42. They handle better and accelerate better.


Have you checked out the Cervelo Aspero and their new all road bike? Sounds like they might fit your interests. The Salsa Warroad also might be exactly what you are looking for.


----------

